# 2 subwoofers connected to FL and FR



## tdo722 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is anyone doing this kind of connection? I am thinking of doing it this way instead of going out via only 1 subwoofer output jack. This way I will get the stereo subwoofer output.


1. FL goes to left input FBQ2496 then out to left sub
2. FR goes to right input FBQ2496 then out to right sub

Pre/pro sets to subwoofer (NO)


Please let me know what is the limitation or anything wrong with this setup.

Thanks much.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’ll get you a full-range signal to the sub, which you want. As long as it doesn’t send a full range signal to the L/R speakers as well, you’re good to go. Hopefully there’s a separate menu setting for speaker size.

That said, there’s little if any benefit to having stereo subs, since bass is typically mixed as an identical signal to both channels (i.e. mono).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tdo722 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about connecting the XLR outputs from the pre/pro to the main speakers. Then connect the RCA outputs from the pre/pro to the 2 subwoofers.

Settings of prepro menu: subwoofer is off, main speakers full range. Subwoofers rolls off at 150hz anyway.

I notice that my speakers (martin logan spires) sounds like when I set it to 80hz crossover. The sound is muddy but when I set it to full range then wow, there's a substantial difference. But if I set it to full range then the subwoofer jack will not output anything. Therefore I thought of using the other RCA main outputs to feed the 2 subwoofers and set them into stereo mode which works wonder for music??? or so I hope because each sub will play its own channel for music and for movies it will play the same signal right? I'm not sure and I hope what I think is correct.

So for lfe from the .1 track or from the center speaker or from the rear speakers will go to the built-in subwoofer of the main speakers connected via XLR and also to the 2 subwoofers connected via RCA ouputs of the main.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Therefore I thought of using the other RCA main outputs to feed the 2 subwoofers and set them into stereo mode which works wonder for music??? or so I hope because each sub will play its own channel for music and for movies it will play the same signal right? I'm not sure and I hope what I think is correct.


That sounds correct, assuming that the XLRs and RCA’s on the pre-pro are both sending the same signal (i.e. main L/R output).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

What subs are you running?

Running true stereo subs is not unheard of, but its not typical. Its usually used in systems that are typically musically orientated and cross the sub over much higher than the typical 80 hz you see in cinema systems. This setup will work well, but as Wayne says, you either need some way of controlling the speakers low end roll off (actively), or you will need to naturally blend the subs in with the low end roll off your speakers work to. Ultimately, if your subs dont run over 80hz (and possibly 120), then you might as well run the low level connection that has become the norm. Running dual mono subs spread across the front of your room near your front pair still works very well, and certainly makes a difference IME.


----------



## tdo722 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm running 2 Fathom F113s. My speakers are a set of Martin Logan Spires and they go pretty low down to 29Hz.


----------

